# Chit work



## moore

Let's see some pics ..
Or am I the only one trying to get by?:blink:


----------



## cazna

Heres a bathroom a did a while back, Nice of them to install towel rails, Vanitys, shower, Lights, Door frames before they called me wasnt it, I guess i should be thankful, There was no carpet on the floor.


----------



## gazman

Well at least you did not have to go outside to get water. And you did not have to do any cove.:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

I have been living off crap work this year. We were doing 5 homes a month last year, so far this year we have done a total of 2. I have a new home to start Friday and another one straight after. But hey crap pays the bills.


----------



## Philma Crevices

cazna said:


> Heres a bathroom a did a while back, Nice of them to install towel rails, Vanitys, shower, Lights, Door frames before they called me wasnt it, I guess i should be thankful, There was no carpet on the floor.


That's fairly fugged up of them


----------



## chris

dont have any pics of the chittier jobs as of late but will try and get some. In the past few weeks weve painted,skimmed,FRP install,done patches in a couple different busineses including fish farm,doctor office and exam room repaints a couple wings at a school,miles of firetape,custom home change orders,neighbors and sis in laws patch jobs... the list just goes on and on.I cant say no, do em all:yes: BIG and small


----------



## Philma Crevices

We're doing pretty much the same out here Chris, anything and everything to survive. I'm jumping building to building in the same comercial area doing Spec Suites. 8000' + open spaces, fixing wall demo's, and coating base  Gravy, but hard on the knee's. We've done tons of spec's all over SD this year, not a good sign I thunk.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Here's a DIY I had to clean up last week. 
The Homeowner's hung the drywall and did the finishing (10 coats of mud, sanding in between each coat). :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

Here's my chit job Moore! Floors wet.boards sagging with the damp in the place,tapes starting 2 shrink back as the place is finally drying out!!! Not my fault as its a month behind already and got told 2 get it done soon as!!!!! 360 sqm of pure hell!!!! Not sure if this will work and i think i need PT on the case for doing vids:yes:
*<H4>



*

</H4>


----------



## chris

Philma Crevices said:


> We're doing pretty much the same out here Chris, anything and everything to survive. I'm jumping building to building in the same comercial area doing Spec Suites. 8000' + open spaces, fixing wall demo's, and coating base  Gravy, but hard on the knee's. We've done tons of spec's all over SD this year, not a good sign I thunk.


 SD meaning San Diego:yes: ?


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Heres a bathroom a did a while back, Nice of them to install towel rails, Vanitys, shower, Lights, Door frames before they called me wasnt it, I guess i should be thankful, There was no carpet on the floor.


 OMG!


----------



## moore

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's a DIY I had to clean up last week.
> The Homeowner's hung the drywall and did the finishing (10 coats of mud, sanding in between each coat). :yes:


That's rough... :yes:I like that kegerator in the hall... Maybe that was there problem...


----------



## moore

The original finish was a joke..level 2 with one coat of flat.


----------



## moore

Scraped popcorn off.. then the tape fell off..


----------



## Muddauber

moore said:


> The original finish was a joke..level 2 with one coat of flat.


 
Man, I've never seen a gable vault in a garage before.

And hope I never do !


----------



## Philma Crevices

chris said:


> SD meaning San Diego:yes: ?


America's Finest City (or is it drunkest?) :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Burn out job..I helped my dad hang @ finish this home in 1989.. 
24x40 FHA home...high shoulders ..pro rock.:furious:


PRO ROCK SUCKS!!!:yes: CERTAINTEED SUCKS!!!:yes:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Here's my chit job Moore! Floors wet.boards sagging with the damp in the place,tapes starting 2 shrink back as the place is finally drying out!!! Not my fault as its a month behind already and got told 2 get it done soon as!!!!! 360 sqm of pure hell!!!! Not sure if this will work and i think i need PT on the case for doing vids:yes:
> *<H4>IMG_0368.MOV *
> 
> 
> </H4>


I can't watch it beer monster... You got jenna jamerson in this vid???:blink:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

moore said:


> That's rough... :yes:I like that kegerator in the hall... Maybe that was there problem...


Yep. They admitted to it. :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

VANMAN said:


> Here's my chit job Moore! Floors wet.boards sagging with the damp in the place,tapes starting 2 shrink back as the place is finally drying out!!! Not my fault as its a month behind already and got told 2 get it done soon as!!!!! 360 sqm of pure hell!!!! Not sure if this will work and i think i need PT on the case for doing vids:yes:
> *<H4>IMG_0368.MOV *
> 
> 
> </H4>


Your vid don't work, says for private viewing only


----------



## SlimPickins

Muddauber said:


> Man, I've never seen a gable vault in a garage before.
> 
> And hope I never do !


I did one that had a hip roof system, complete with 45's on a 6/12 pitch.......and 3 step downs. Nasty. BIG garage and framed like ass.


----------



## chris

Philma Crevices said:


> America's Finest City (or is it drunkest?) :thumbsup:


you lucky dog. Hoping to get down this fall. I miss SoCal (for visiting). Are you a fan of football?


----------



## Philma Crevices

chris said:


> you lucky dog. Hoping to get down this fall. I miss SoCal (for visiting). Are you a fan of football?


 It's not all gravy down here (but pretty close :thumbup: )
What red blooded American isn't :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Window patches are always fun. 

I can't count the times I've told a builder to rip it all out ,And take it wall to wall..It makes for a better finish,,and will save ya a half dozen bags of hot-mud..:yes:


----------



## cazna

The thing that amazes me with cut out patch ups, Old cut board meets new board is that the builder with NEVER, EVER, screw the old cut existing board, Yes the new peice is screwed up but the edges of the old board are loose and need edge screwed, Its all loose, But they never do it, I carry around a box of screws so i can fix this, Sometimes i use heaps of em, A job last week the first hr was just putting in screws.


----------



## Philma Crevices

cazna said:


> The thing that amazes me with cut out patch ups, Old cut board meets new board is that the builder with NEVER, EVER, screw the old cut existing board, Yes the new peice is screwed up but the edges of the old board are loose and need edge screwed, Its all loose, But they never do it, I carry around a box of screws so i can fix this, Sometimes i use heaps of em, A job last week the first hr was just putting in screws.


Smells like a back charge to me :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> Smells like a back charge to me :whistling2:


 You guys keep talkin about back charging the hangers..If I were to back charge those boys for all the things I should ..Those big burley tattooed fellows would hang me from the nearest oak tree.:yes:

LOL!!!! Really tho ..there great hangers that hang for me .. I can be a pain in there a$$ at times...It all equals out..:yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices

moore said:


> You guys keep talkin about back charging the hangers..If I were to back charge those boys for all the things I should ..Those big burley tattooed fellows would hang me from the nearest oak tree.:yes:
> 
> LOL!!!! Really tho ..there great hangers that hang for me .. I can be a pain in there a$$ at times...It all equals out..:yes:


 I post in jest, I guess it depends on your work situation/agreements, but I usually fix small things on my own, or give them a call if they forgot items that will eat up too much of my time (framers/hangers/finishers are all part of our company)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> You guys keep talkin about back charging the hangers..If I were to back charge those boys for all the things I should ..Those big burley tattooed fellows would hang me from the nearest oak tree.:yes:
> 
> LOL!!!! Really tho ..there great hangers that hang for me .. I can be a pain in there a$$ at times...It all equals out..:yes:


Just the way it is in some Areas Moore.

there are some companies that can have 3 or 4 hundred guys working for them at times (steal guys, rockers, tapers, insulators, t bar guys , spray guys, labourers etc...). In my area where I work, There's about three major companies . To compete against them is suicide. If they see you are getting big, they will out bid you and crush you, and if they don't crush you, the Union will. If I showed you the houses these DWC live in, you would be amazed. Lets just say the Drywall trade has treated them very well..... so hence the Union:whistling2:

So most guys sub-contract. So it's not like you follow the same crews all the time. The better you are at your craft, then you will most likely work after the better crews (common sense). But sometimes you will get stuck behind a bad crew, and it's *&^%$:furious:

With most of us tapers, we will just give the rocker a warning . I have never back charged the rocker before, and are rockers are really good. Most really care about their work, and will always ask us if we found any problems with their job.

The worst trade that is always gunning for a back charge is....... the PAINTER


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> I can't watch it beer monster... You got jenna jamerson in this vid???:blink:


 cHIT ITHOUGHT IT WOULDN'T WORK I HAVE DONE SOMETHINGWRONG I WILL GET ON 2 IT:blink: FUCHIN CAPS I NEED 2 SHUT OFF


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> I can't watch it beer monster... You got jenna jamerson in this vid???:blink:


 C if this works Moore!! Its not very good Just finished it today,Took 2 days 2 sand with 2 of us!!!


----------



## Philma Crevices

Nice looking place


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> C if this works Moore!! Its not very good Just finished it today,Took 2 days 2 sand with 2 of us!!!IMG_0368.MOV - YouTube


Nice job Van :thumbsup: thats a bug hoose the noo.
I could make out the words "kitchen" "dunny" and "ensuite", but the rest you might need subtitles


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> C if this works Moore!! Its not very good Just finished it today,Took 2 days 2 sand with 2 of us!!!IMG_0368.MOV - YouTube


 
Sweet bro, Sweet, Thanks for that :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

thanks vanman! I kept waiting for you to say I'LL BE BAK!!!


----------



## bmitch

sure had your work cut out for you on that one vanman,looks great,thanks for the veiwing.


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Nice job Van :thumbsup: thats a bug hoose the noo.
> I could make out the words "kitchen" "dunny" and "ensuite", but the rest you might need subtitles


 Yea its not really me doing this filming stuff so i kept it nice and short and quiet by the sounds of the vid!!!:blink: It was took on my iphone so the vid is not that bad for a phone but it could have been a lot better! Maybe try again some day:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

We get the chit work too!

Here is the HD link






and for you blokes that don't have great internet service, here is the non HD link


----------



## chris

Work is work:yes: and that looks like some good work:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

here ya go


----------



## moore

Acorn glued ...yuck!!


----------



## bmitch

that is! chit work chris.glue loves drywall.before christm. i redone a commercial retail space (butcher shop)for a friend who owns the building.removed the freezers,floor tile,ceiling tile,redrywalled.not that this would have worked in your situation.9' to tbar ,run 54" over existing with trim tex reveil to edge up to tbar angle.the smell did,nt get better till i was walking out the front door.


----------



## Newagestucco

cazna said:


> Heres a bathroom a did a while back, Nice of them to install towel rails, Vanitys, shower, Lights, Door frames before they called me wasnt it, I guess i should be thankful, There was no carpet on the floor.


That's crazy. I complain when they due allite tile


----------



## Mudshark

*My Chit job*

Gotta love those reno jobs, especially when they have someone else start the drywalling that isnt really a drywaller.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Holy sh!t!
Is that a joke!?!? That's retarded...


----------



## Mudshark

And they even had a bit of this stuff on - haha :jester:

The guy that started the job was a painter apparently.


----------



## Mudshark

One more lovely to deal with in the bathroom. :blink:


----------



## drywall guy158

WOW !! what a mess.... 

"the finish guy will get it !! :whistling2: "

i hate when they say that :furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

PrecisionTaping said:


> Holy sh!t!
> Is that a joke!?!? That's retarded...


I spoke too soon.....
You should see the job im starting tomorrow....
I just quoted it today and the guy didn't even blink at my price. 
Almost instantly he was like "can you start tomorrow!?"

I think I know why too.

I'm going to take pictures and video tomorrow for everyone.
I'm pretty sure it was one of those jobs where the husband tried to do everything by himself, screwed it all up and it took him 4 months to do it; and the pregnant wife who's about to go into labour finally freaked out and said "[email protected] hire someone to finish!!"

So of course I get a phone call where the husband says something along the lines of "ya....we had a friend who said he knew how to drywall & tape... :whistling2: and he's taking too long and I don't think he knows what he was doing...so we had to let him go.."

When I showed up at the house and looked at the place I felt like saying " Was the friend you!?" 
Fiber tape with all purpose mud everywhere! Steel beads with all purpose mud, fiber tape in the corners...Just a gross job. All the butt joints line up in a row... Corners beads look like the were filled with a 3" putty knife...
Yup...Im pretty excited about tomorrow....:blink:


----------



## moore

Wait till you see what I looked at today..

I'll take pics ...better yet a vid, pics won't do it justice.. I'll just say I found out where the rest of the sheet goes..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Wait till you see what I looked at today..
> 
> I'll take pics ...better yet a vid, pics won't do it justice.. I'll just say I found out where the rest of the sheet goes..


lol! Good. We both can look at each others crap jobs tomorrow night! :yes:


----------



## carpentaper

i can't wait to see it too. i lookd at a job about a month ago just like what you were looking at PT. the guy was using nails. most of them were in crooked and sticking out an eighth. he tried to mud on steel bead and then put about six nails on it. boards were shoved in to place too tight and he must have not known that the top of the board still had about 3/4" left to go to the studs. and then he tried to tape it. mesh tape everywhere with that new ultralight mud. a complete and utter abortion. i didn't have time for that job:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

carpentaper said:


> i can't wait to see it too. i lookd at a job about a month ago just like what you were looking at PT. the guy was using nails. most of them were in crooked and sticking out an eighth. he tried to mud on steel bead and then put about six nails on it. boards were shoved in to place too tight and he must have not known that the top of the board still had about 3/4" left to go to the studs. and then he tried to tape it. mesh tape everywhere with that new ultralight mud. a complete and utter abortion. i didn't have time for that job:whistling2:


Hahaha! pretty much!
That's usually how it goes when those sort of jobs come up.
"ah man....were just so busy...I don't know if I'll have time to sneak you in...to tell you the truth, you might be better off trying to find someone else who's not so busy" :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Quoted a real "Chit" job last week. Another Real Estate flipper doing his own boarding. I really wanted the work though just to post pictures on DWT. One of his corners he had used expanding foam to fill the gap.  $400 job, material included, there was only one stick of bead, it was mostly just taping flats. Guy third degrees me on my experience and I tell him and give names of some of my employers. He is getting four quotes and later calls to ask me the names and phone numbers of 3 of my most recent customers. I hesitate and decide that this is just too much for such a small job. Am I wrong for not giving out past clients names?


----------



## chris

Sounds like a telemarketer:whistling2:.. I wouldnt give out numbers unless the clients are cool with it


----------



## gazman

I would ask him for the receipts from his last three contractors to prove that he paid them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Quoted a real "Chit" job last week. Another Real Estate flipper doing his own boarding. I really wanted the work though just to post pictures on DWT. One of his corners he had used expanding foam to fill the gap.  $400 job, material included, there was only one stick of bead, it was mostly just taping flats. Guy third degrees me on my experience and I tell him and give names of some of my employers. He is getting four quotes and later calls to ask me the names and phone numbers of 3 of my most recent customers. I hesitate and decide that this is just too much for such a small job. Am I wrong for not giving out past clients names?


So how did he get your name ????????


----------



## Kiwiman

Mudshark said:


> Quoted a real "Chit" job last week. Another Real Estate flipper doing his own boarding. I really wanted the work though just to post pictures on DWT. One of his corners he had used expanding foam to fill the gap.  $400 job, material included, there was only one stick of bead, it was mostly just taping flats. Guy third degrees me on my experience and I tell him and give names of some of my employers. He is getting four quotes and later calls to ask me the names and phone numbers of 3 of my most recent customers. I hesitate and decide that this is just too much for such a small job. Am I wrong for not giving out past clients names?


Walk away Muddy.....the mongrels about to screw you  
He's testing how desperate for work you are so he can treat you as his b1tch and then pay you with an I.O.U. note.


----------



## moore

H/O threw his hat out the window, then hired a local g/c to finish the project.. 

G/C says ..Rick can you get these walls wallpaper ready TODAY..were putting the drop ceiling in tomorrow..:blink:

NO prob. 5 hours later , 4 bags of 20-min... wallpaper ready..:thumbup::whistling2: I'M not real proud of it ,but I gave him what he asked..I told him to wait 2 days for dry time.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krQUbus69ic&feature=youtu.be:rolleyes:


----------



## moore

Wallpaper ready..kinda..:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nice Moore. What a poopy job!
Why the heck are they putting a drop ceiling under a cathedral!? Why hide it? Fix it up.


----------



## carpentaper

Mudshark said:


> Quoted a real "Chit" job last week. Another Real Estate flipper doing his own boarding. I really wanted the work though just to post pictures on DWT. One of his corners he had used expanding foam to fill the gap.  $400 job, material included, there was only one stick of bead, it was mostly just taping flats. Guy third degrees me on my experience and I tell him and give names of some of my employers. He is getting four quotes and later calls to ask me the names and phone numbers of 3 of my most recent customers. I hesitate and decide that this is just too much for such a small job. Am I wrong for not giving out past clients names?


 the guy sounds like a real donkey to be so demanding for such a little job. and no you are not wrong for not giving out past clients names, especially to that guy!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

This was the sh!t job I was telling you guys about!
Feast your eyes upon this!! 


This room was sanded :blink: I don't know why...








All the butt joints were once again stacked and fiber taped and "coated" with all purpose mud.








This!!!....was how he coated his screws...I used a floor scraper to take them down so I could coat them properly. Note, they weren't all this bad. But not much better!








The best corner bead in the basement.








The worse corner bead in the basement!? Debatable.








Standard flat seem...Don't know why It looks like this..








And this was my favourite butt joint in the whole basement!! :thumbsup:  Beautiful... lol!


----------



## sdrdrywall

And what's the problem?:whistling2:


----------



## moore

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> And what's the problem?:whistling2:


Haha! No problem now! :thumbsup:
Looks beautiful now, just gotta hit the butts and beads one more time tomorrow and sand sunday.



moore said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Haha! Pretty mind blowing eh!?
You can see why the pregnant wife had enough! lol


----------



## chris

some of the vids on youtube can be misleading.....:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> some of the vids on youtube can be misleading.....:blink:


Hahaha! ya exactly! We make it look easier than it is :thumbsup:
I'm pretty sure this guy had a corner spoon! :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman

Hey.......Makes my work look good :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Hey.......Makes my work look good :thumbsup:


Hell! This guy makes Myron Ferguson look good! :jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Kiwiman said:


> Walk away Muddy.....the mongrels about to screw you
> He's testing how desperate for work you are so he can treat you as his b1tch and then pay you with an I.O.U. note.


**** Kiwi I met that guy last month man he told me he needed a someone and maybe I was a good match I I stuck it out and turned out to be a waste of time, had to put up with his ****

He has to pay the Piper :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

this is where my good friend 2Buck has taught me well cause allllll ya need is a roll of 120 grit to take away any heavy coats


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Bazooka-Joe said:


> this is where my good friend 2Buck has taught me well cause allllll ya need is a roll of 120 grit to take away any heavy coats


Glad I can be of help Joe, but we found something better than 120 grit now.......... 80 GRIT, you should try some

When you sand with eighty, there's more time for Ladies:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> Glad I can be of help Joe, but we found something better than 120 grit now.......... 80 GRIT, you should try some
> 
> When you sand with eighty, there's more time for Ladies:whistling2:


yep Chitwork Destroyer is what 80 grit is good fer


----------



## moore

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Newagestucco

moore said:


> :d:d:d:d


Hey did you get a pic of the back of my truck. Lol

I have the same things. 220. And gator. That's. Funny


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Here's a couple Chit work photos from a job I'm redoing the ceilings on. 

The HO had some plumbing work done and he's doing his own wall repairs.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's a couple Chit work photos from a job I'm redoing the ceilings on.
> 
> The HO had some plumbing work done and he's doing his own wall repairs.:whistling2:


Beautiful! :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Yep, Yellow fibertape and AP too. :laughing:


----------



## moore

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep, Yellow fibertape and AP too. :laughing:


OH..So he did tape It?:whistling2:

To be honest ...Not a bad patch job for an H/o..mesh @ a/p aside..


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> This was the sh!t job I was telling you guys about!
> Feast your eyes upon this!!
> 
> 
> This room was sanded :blink: I don't know why...
> View attachment 4070
> 
> 
> All the butt joints were once again stacked and fiber taped and "coated" with all purpose mud.
> View attachment 4071
> 
> 
> This!!!....was how he coated his screws...I used a floor scraper to take them down so I could coat them properly. Note, they weren't all this bad. But not much better!
> View attachment 4072
> 
> 
> The best corner bead in the basement.
> View attachment 4073
> 
> 
> The worse corner bead in the basement!? Debatable.
> View attachment 4074
> 
> 
> Standard flat seem...Don't know why It looks like this..
> View attachment 4075
> 
> 
> And this was my favourite butt joint in the whole basement!! :thumbsup:  Beautiful... lol!
> View attachment 4076


 OMG! I still can't get over that!!:blink:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

moore said:


> OH..So he did tape It?:whistling2:


----------



## getplastered

moore said:


> Wallpaper ready..kinda..:whistling2:


Oh my god...Moore, you can walk on water after that job...think ill stop complaining now...

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> OMG! I still can't get over that!!:blink:


Hahaha! It was pretty funny. She's all done now! Home owner actually just swung by and paid me. One job down, 50 more to go. Then, there's next week! :blink:


----------



## moore

No pipe protectors or wire protectors..not to mention plumbing wasn't done ..hack G/C asked If i could wait a few minutes while they installed the shower tub..12 boards????

I Packed up ,,and drove off... Don't call me and say It's ready when It aint! For the most part he cost me a days work on a good paying job....He's called 3 times since I got home..F em...Dumba$$!


----------



## Kiwiman

Good on ya, I would have done the same.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

moore said:


> No pipe protectors or wire protectors..not to mention plumbing wasn't done ..hack G/C asked If i could wait a few minites while they installed the shower tub..12 boards????
> 
> I Packed up ,,and drove off... Don't call me and say It's ready when It aint! For the most part he cost me a days work on a good paying job....He's called 3 times since I got home..F em...Dumba$$!


Moore, Is that 1/2" or 5/8" on that ceiling? :whistling2:


----------



## moore

1/2. Certainteed rock :furious:


----------



## betterdrywall

moore said:


> 1/2. Certainteed rock :furious:


 Yeah,, along with the Spray foam,,,But hey,, nice tape joints ,, if that helps any,,


----------



## betterdrywall

PT,, You call the butt joints Stacked,,I call them Railroaded,,,I have finished butt joints like that before ,,but only in the garage's I never did like Railroading, but other contractors I know do it to save time in big garages.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

betterdrywall said:


> PT,, You call the butt joints Stacked,,I call them Railroaded,,,I have finished butt joints like that before ,,but only in the garage's I never did like Railroading, but other contractors I know do it to save time in big garages.


Really!? Contractors do it on purpose? Brutal.
This home owner just did it that way because he was working by himself.
And I guess starting from the floor up was easier...He still could have staggered them though..but oh well. It looked good when we were done! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> No pipe protectors or wire protectors..not to mention plumbing wasn't done ..hack G/C asked If i could wait a few minutes while they installed the shower tub..12 boards????
> 
> I Packed up ,,and drove off... Don't call me and say It's ready when It aint! For the most part he cost me a days work on a good paying job....He's called 3 times since I got home..F em...Dumba$$!


Oy boy!

"We're ready for you, come on over......................
Hold on, we just need to pour concrete on this floor and install the cabinets where you're going to be working. Maybe you could work on that little closet while you wait."


----------



## chris

You dont mind waiting around for inspectors do ya


----------



## VANMAN

Check this out for boarding
Never had 2 prefill a whole house before but this was shocking! 600 centers no dwangs,everything moving but f*ck it i just went for it:yes: Should be good for a month or 2!!
Last pic is of the bathroom the guy tried 2 plaster himself and he thinks its fine!! He did sand it down for 2 days,i would have liked 2 c it before sanding
I will take some pics when i get it sorted:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> Check this out for boarding
> Never had 2 prefill a whole house before but this was shocking! 600 centers no dwangs,everything moving but f*ck it i just went for it:yes: Should be good for a month or 2!!
> Last pic is of the bathroom the guy tried 2 plaster himself and he thinks its fine!! He did sand it down for 2 days,i would have liked 2 c it before sanding
> I will take some pics when i get it sorted:thumbsup:


Yuck! Best of luck vanman


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yuck! Best of luck vanman


 Just wait for the after pics:thumbsup: Man i have seen some sh*t in the last while


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> Just wait for the after pics:thumbsup: Man i have seen some sh*t in the last while


lol! I hear ya. I had to fix up a few crap jobs too!


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I hear ya. I had to fix up a few crap jobs too!


 Yea the sh*te is the people getting their fathers 2 do the work it seems! But its sh*t loads o cash for me so they can carry on giving me sh*te:jester: No its a bit of a joke but that place i put pics of is something else,but i have done plenty houses for his dad and its greenbacks in hand:thumbup: I used about 4 lts of pva bonding in 2 buckets of filler 2 c if i could help the place out
Dont think it will but it will help for a while:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> Yea the sh*te is the people getting their fathers 2 do the work it seems! But its sh*t loads o cash for me so they can carry on giving me sh*te:jester: No its a bit of a joke but that place i put pics of is something else,but i have done plenty houses for his dad and its greenbacks in hand:thumbup: I used about 4 lts of pva bonding in 2 buckets of filler 2 c if i could help the place out
> Dont think it will but it will help for a while:thumbsup:


Haha! We do what we can eh.
Hopefully it holds up, if not, you did what you could.


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> Check this out for boarding


OMGSTB! ........oh my god shoot the bastard! 

You could have tried Caz's idea.... use expanding foam for prefill, it would be quicker drying anyway.


----------



## msd

*chit work*

you know the old saying a good finisher can fix anything :yes:


----------



## moore

H/O hung the rock.. BTH job..:yes:


----------



## gazman

Good job looks like you have it worked out Moore. 
All you have to do to make strawberry jam out of pig manure is add lots and lots of sugar.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Looks pro Moore!!
You do allot of jobs for a guy who works alone. Props! :thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud

Looks great as expected Moore you have a way of turning lemons into lemonade


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> H/O hung the rock.. BTH job..:yes:


You always get the beauties,eh moore ! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> You always get the beauties,eh moore ! :thumbsup:


I take the chit with the gravy.... Work is work...If the moneys right ..I'll do it..

I start on this one next week ..Wait till ya see the inside..a bit out of the norm..:blink:

Sunday I start another chit job .[.Going behind another d/c..]

As long as i'm busy ..I'm happy!


----------



## Sir Mixalot

moore said:


> I take the chit with the gravy.... Work is work...If the moneys right ..I'll do it..
> 
> I start on this one next week ..*Wait till ya see the inside*..a bit out of the norm..:blink:
> 
> Sunday I start another chit job .[.Going behind another d/c..]
> 
> As long as i'm busy ..I'm happy!


Moore, This is going to be good.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I take the chit with the gravy.... Work is work...If the moneys right ..I'll do it..
> 
> I start on this one next week ..Wait till ya see the inside..a bit out of the norm..:blink:
> 
> Sunday I start another chit job .[.Going behind another d/c..]
> 
> As long as i'm busy ..I'm happy!


We're doing a lvl 5 right now behind another taper who did a poopy job. Im uploading the video to YouTube right now.


----------



## moore

Sir Mixalot said:


> Moore, This is going to be good.


 LOL!..Mixalot The rock on the front of this barn /house is not rock.
It's batt insulation/chicken wire/cement... 

Most all of the wood work is from timbers recycled from old log cabins/log barns...Not alot of sheetrock inside 7200 bf..Alot of the interior will be wood and stone..A 3 story chimney...2 split-level bedrooms upstairs..


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> We're doing a lvl 5 right now behind another taper who did a poopy job. Im uploading the video to YouTube right now.


Say chit man....don't say poopy!:whistling2:LOL!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Say chit man....don't say poopy!:whistling2:LOL!!!


I've been trying to work on my manners and language. lol!


----------



## carpentaper

mudslingr said:


> You always get the beauties,eh moore ! :thumbsup:


i never post pics because i'm no good on the puter but all of my work is what you guys call chit work. i have NEVER done ANY new construction. i have only ever done drywall in renovations.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

carpentaper said:


> i never post pics because i'm no good on the puter but all of my work is what you guys call chit work. i have NEVER done ANY new construction. i have only ever done drywall in renovations.


 That totally blows man!


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> H/O hung the rock.. BTH job..:yes:


Oh man.....that's a good one alright. Nice work mister.....having been in the same situation more than I'd like I feel for ya.


----------



## carpentaper

PrecisionTaping said:


> That totally blows man!


i actually wasn't complaining at all. just stating the facts. to be honest, i don't know if i would want to just finish miles and miles of the same thing every day, day in and day out. i think reno's have made me a better finisher than i would have been otherwise. i really like the tricky nasty stuff. as long as i am being paid well to do it.


----------



## gam026

Went to look at a garage loft the other day and the H/O did most of the work himself including the drywall. He hung his strapping 48 inches apart and none of his buts landed on one. I asked him at first if he finished screwing off the buts cause there was no screws in them. Then i pushed on them and relised there was nothing behind them. :help:
I told him there's nothing behind your buts and they would crack not to mention your drywall could fall down from the lack of screws. He said hes running out of money and had to save where he could:wallbash: and told me he would like it done as is cause he didnt want to take the board down. I told him there was no way i would touch it unless it was fixed no matter how much he was going to pay. He told me he would find someone that would and i told him good luck with that. 
Cant risk my rep on a homeowner thats too stupid or cheap to do it right. And thats just one story. Got a lot more like it. Sometimes this trade can be very frustrating.


----------



## bmitch

gam026 said:


> Went to look at a garage loft the other day and the H/O did most of the work himself including the drywall. He hung his strapping 48 inches apart and none of his buts landed on one. I asked him at first if he finished screwing off the buts cause there was no screws in them. Then i pushed on them and relised there was nothing behind them. :help:
> I told him there's nothing behind your buts and they would crack not to mention your drywall could fall down from the lack of screws. He said hes running out of money and had to save where he could:wallbash: and told me he would like it done as is cause he didnt want to take the board down. I told him there was no way i would touch it unless it was fixed no matter how much he was going to pay. He told me he would find someone that would and i told him good luck with that.
> Cant risk my rep on a homeowner thats too stupid or cheap to do it right. And thats just one story. Got a lot more like it. Sometimes this trade can be very frustrating.


good call,those kinda jobs would definately hurt rep.whats wrong with people to do sh|t like that?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gam026 said:


> Went to look at a garage loft the other day and the H/O did most of the work himself including the drywall. He hung his strapping 48 inches apart and none of his buts landed on one. I asked him at first if he finished screwing off the buts cause there was no screws in them. Then i pushed on them and relised there was nothing behind them. :help:
> I told him there's nothing behind your buts and they would crack not to mention your drywall could fall down from the lack of screws. He said hes running out of money and had to save where he could:wallbash: and told me he would like it done as is cause he didnt want to take the board down. I told him there was no way i would touch it unless it was fixed no matter how much he was going to pay. He told me he would find someone that would and i told him good luck with that.
> Cant risk my rep on a homeowner thats too stupid or cheap to do it right. And thats just one story. Got a lot more like it. Sometimes this trade can be very frustrating.


Yup! I had something very similar happen like that to me too. I just couldn't believe what I was looking at.
I just told the client, I just structurally cannot tape this. It's impossible.


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup! I had something very similar happen like that to me too. I just couldn't believe what I was looking at.
> I just told the client, I just structurally cannot tape this. It's impossible.


You're supposed to say "I can fix it, but it's going to cost a LOT of money. And when I say a lot, it's not an exaggeration."

In fact, I'm going to have a gold tooth with a diamond installed, so at the end of the above sentence I can flash a big smile and have the diamond twinkle.......you know, to add to the moment.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> You're supposed to say "I can fix it, but it's going to cost a LOT of money. And when I say a lot, it's not an exaggeration."
> 
> In fact, I'm going to have a gold tooth with a diamond installed, so at the end of the above sentence I can flash a big smile and have the diamond twinkle.......you know, to add to the moment.


You would have had to have seen this job Slim...
I wish I would have had my video camera with me.
Im pretty sure every single DWT member would have thrown up everywhere had they seen this. It was the worse!!! The worse i'd ever seen Slim...and I've seen some crap work!!!
This....just had no way of being explained...none.


----------



## chris

I will be startin the chitiest one yet on Tuesday:yes: Wait til you guys see this one


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> I will be startin the chitiest one yet on Tuesday:yes: Wait til you guys see this one


Sweet! I can't wait!
Mostly just because it's you and not me. 
Take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## gam026

I find the worst drywallers are skilled finish carpenders. they measure to the 16 th of an inch and when their too tight they beat the board til it fits. Iv done a lot of jobs after those guys and i say to them, U can cut a piece of $500 oak within a tenth of a millimeter, but u got 10 bustouts in the bathroom u just boarded?:yes:

Ok well, maybe tapers are worse. "oh dont worry about breaking the board, we can just fix it, nobody will know":whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper

i learned a long time ago that when boarding, my tapemeasure only measures in 1/4" increments.


----------



## chris

. Check out this chit. Glued on angle metal tape.. glued on tape on square corners then trim tex vinyl bullnose over the top. we pulled a bunch of chit down and found all sorts of fed up chit... My lands


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> 9th ave remod - YouTube. Check out this chit. Glued on angle metal tape.. glued on tape on square corners then trim tex vinyl bullnose over the top. we pulled a bunch of chit down and found all sorts of fed up chit... My lands


Was that red tuck tape in the corners:blink::blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> 9th ave remod - YouTube. Check out this chit. Glued on angle metal tape.. glued on tape on square corners then trim tex vinyl bullnose over the top. we pulled a bunch of chit down and found all sorts of fed up chit... My lands


Duuuude....you got some for real groans out of me. That's a lovely task you've got ahead of you, and you've made me grateful that I'm building a deck this week:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> 9th ave remod - YouTube. Check out this chit. Glued on angle metal tape.. glued on tape on square corners then trim tex vinyl bullnose over the top. we pulled a bunch of chit down and found all sorts of fed up chit... My lands


That's definitely some of the ugliest chit I've ever seen ! I'd say good luck but I already know you'll make it look sweet when it's done.:yes: Just gonna take a lot of TLC. A lot !


----------



## Kiwiman

Holy crap!..... or what I really mean to say is.....................  Holy crap!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Enough said.


----------



## chris

The red in corners is from the spray glue ,the guy tried to glue his metal reinforced tape on. This is a top 5 in rankings when it comes to CHITTIEST ever, Id thought Id seen it all. I prolly would have not tooken job but I felt sorry for the owner and she was willing to pay whatever it took . I will try and keep yall updated on this beauty


----------



## chris

SlimPickins said:


> Duuuude....you got some for real groans out of me. That's a lovely task you've got ahead of you, and you've made me grateful that I'm building a deck this week:thumbsup:


 Ahhh rub it in... I would love to be working outside this week, beautiful weather. I did get to use 4" deck screws on drywall


----------



## moore

WOW!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

At first I thought they nailed metal bead to the inside corners, I've seen that before. I liked how you didn't have a single word to say, speechless eh? You must be a nice guy or hungry Chris, which is it?


----------



## moore

I couldn't believe how Chris made that walk through without laughing..


----------



## eastex1963

moore said:


> I couldn't believe how Chris made that walk through without laughing..


Damn, I second that! 

How, or What, are some people thinking? I didn't say a word while watching that either. Maybe because I was sitting here with my mouth wide open. Every turn got worse.....I couldn't watch it all...Kinda like when I try to watch The Exorcist.....


----------



## bmitch

wow chris thats thats thats some amazing chit.


----------



## moore

chris said:


> 9th ave remod - youtube. Check out this chit. Glued on angle metal tape.. Glued on tape on square corners then trim tex vinyl bullnose over the top. We pulled a bunch of chit down and found all sorts of fed up chit... My lands


 :d:d:d:d


----------



## Mudshark

Chris, that 9th ave job ranks up there as one of the worst all right. Did you find out who did it? The homeowner, or one of his buddies? Looks like at some point they decided they need a pro after all!


----------



## gotmud

moore said:


> :d:d:d:d


Ok Moore,I read your post over a hour ago and I'm STILL lmao, had to come back and say thanks, that made my morning:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

Thought you guys may get a chuckle outta that one.. Homeowners son in law and his buddies did the fine work, the video is also for homeowner so I was keepin quiet. Sent the new guys down with floorscrapers and 10 grit to clean walls up. I will be spendin my lovely Saturday band aiding this place and should be able to show a progress vid.


----------



## chris

P.A. ROCKER said:


> At first I thought they nailed metal bead to the inside corners, I've seen that before. I liked how you didn't have a single word to say, speechless eh? You must be a nice guy or hungry Chris, which is it?


 Both of course


----------



## mudslingr

chris;59081the video is also for homeowner so I was keepin quiet:eek:. [/QUOTE said:


> Send him the link to this thread. We'll be more than happy to acknowledge, stuff.:yes:


----------



## chris

He is a her and Im afraid the sheep chit may come up Im liking this video thing, its like insurance in a way. If chit goes South and people dont want to pay a video could save your @ss.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Thought you guys may get a chuckle outta that one.. Homeowners son in law and his buddies did the fine work, the video is also for homeowner so I was keepin quiet. Sent the new guys down with floorscrapers and 10 grit to clean walls up. I will be spendin my lovely Saturday band aiding this place and should be able to show a progress vid.


Are you going to repair it like PT does, skim coat all the walls 1st, then start fixing things:whistling2:


----------



## chris

Hopefully will have it textured tomorrow. I will be priming and painting ( walls and ceilings only) also next week sometime. Still needs a lil work but how far does a guy take it:blink:


----------



## mudslingr

Dang ! That's a chit job alright ! 

Do your magic chris ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

wow i think i saw that job in a horror movie jobs like that scare me 
because it's never-ending. It's almost a glaze job glaze the walls and skim the ceilings. good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Looks 100% better than what it was Chris...YA did wonders man!
As far as chit jobs go....YOU WIN on that one!:yes:


----------



## chris

Am I supposed to give an acceptance speech . One victory not worth braggin about Thanks guys


----------



## Mudshark

You "got er done" and put it behind you and hopefully were well compensated, thats the main thing. At least it broke up the monotony of some of the routine work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> You "got er done" and put it behind you and hopefully were well compensated, thats the main thing. At least it broke up the monotony of some of the routine work.


no no, I wanted an acceptance speech! :yes:


----------



## chris

Some after shots. I give it a B plus


----------



## PrecisionTaping

No skip trowel this job? Good job man! Looks wicked good!


----------



## chris

,Thanks man ,yeah there is a smooth hand tex on walls and a lil heavier tex on ceiling. im really likin this painting:blink:, just landed a couple more paintin gigs.... and drywall,but must say Im more excited about the painting. Dont get me wrong, Im a taper to the core but puttin the paint on seals the deal:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> ,Thanks man ,yeah there is a smooth hand tex on walls and a lil heavier tex on ceiling. im really likin this painting:blink:, just landed a couple more paintin gigs.... and drywall,but must say Im more excited about the painting. Dont get me wrong, Im a taper to the core but puttin the paint on seals the deal:yes:


Ya, I quite enjoy painting myself.
We don't do it as often so maybe that's why it's fun.
I'll only do it if I'm asked and it's worth it. If someone just calls me out of the blue asking me for a painting quote, I won't go look. I'll just them were too busy. If it's a house we taped and they ask me if we can paint then i'll do it. That's pretty well it. I don't want to work behind other people's crappy tape jobs. lol


----------



## gam026

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I quite enjoy painting myself.
> We don't do it as often so maybe that's why it's fun.
> I'll only do it if I'm asked and it's worth it. If someone just calls me out of the blue asking me for a painting quote, I won't go look. I'll just them were too busy. If it's a house we taped and they ask me if we can paint then i'll do it. That's pretty well it. I don't want to work behind other people's crappy tape jobs. lol


We stopped painting, most bigger contractors will try and squeeze all the profits out of you they can. There just too much competition. 
Taping may be harder, but theres better margins. I can make double the profits taping then paiting. Thats why i stopped.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gam026 said:


> We stopped painting, most bigger contractors will try and squeeze all the profits out of you they can. There just too much competition.
> Taping may be harder, but theres better margins. I can make double the profits taping then paiting. Thats why i stopped.


That's also why I pick & choose my jobs. Were busy enough with drywall & tape that I never have to do anything else. But every now and then it's nice to break it up with painting or stucco. And we're good at all of it so it works out. But like I said, only if it's worth my while to do so.


----------



## Quicksetter

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's a DIY I had to clean up last week.
> The Homeowner's hung the drywall and did the finishing (10 coats of mud, sanding in between each coat). :yes:


That's just funny. Love it when they watch too many DIY videos. "It doesn't look that hard". LOL


----------



## moore

I fixed some of these same water leaks 3 years ago. The home Is well over 100 years old with the original metal roof. 
They just keep patching it..

Shame really! This Is a piece of history rotting away. 
The builder that built this home ..Built It for his Daughter as a wedding present, but she backed out of the wedding ..so the builder moved into It ...The home Is called Midele.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Qm77Qqmnw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Man, that totally blows...
Beautiful home too. I hate doing patch work like that...
In a completely finished home, all over the place too, not just one bedroom or something. A little bit everywhere..
Now you have to repaint all those ceilings too...yuck..
Looks good though Moore! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

fUN!


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> SAM 0200 - YouTube fUN!


:blink: Sometimes ya just got to laugh at how people think we've got a magic wand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Have fun with that one Moore...yuck.


----------



## chris

easy money


----------



## moore

chris said:


> easy money


 By da hour! :whistling2:


----------



## betterdrywall

Well I had to pull off and fix this home up. Had my two college boys scrap the popcorn off . They did an OK job for first time . Anyway here it is..... BTW here is my knifes nice and Clean


----------



## gazman

I think I would have said "sorry your ceiling is knackered, we will have to put a false ceiling under it". :yes:


----------



## betterdrywall

gazman said:


> I think I would have said "sorry your ceiling is knackered, we will have to put a false ceiling under it". :yes:


 Yeah , and with the popcorn on and looking up from the floor ,, you can't see it , I only noticed how bad it was untill I got up on stilts,, and too,, I don't think it is fixable at all total builder F'up. Reason,, it gets worse down the line.. My solution, clean it up the best I can, put on a texture and call it a day.


----------



## gazman

If you dont have much work up sell. Have a look at the Bettafix clips on this thread. They can be fixed under an existing ceiling, no mess.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/ceilings-out-level-2430/


----------



## betterdrywall

gazman , I appreciate your advice, and I will check out the clips for future projects. As far as this one is concerned it is best to leave well enough alone. This is a two story , and there is a room above this cieling. Notice water damage due to leaky pipes in the cieling. To get this true I would have to take some off the cabinets The homeowner only wants the cieling re=textured . and that is as far as I am going with this.


----------



## moore

betterdrywall said:


> Well I had to pull off and fix this home up. Had my two college boys scrap the popcorn off . They did an OK job for first time . Anyway here it is..... BTW here is my knifes nice and Clean


 I know what's under that board ..


----------



## Drywall_King

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's a DIY I had to clean up last week.
> The Homeowner's hung the drywall and did the finishing (10 coats of mud, sanding in between each coat). :yes:


The only thing that will fix that job is lots of fire


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Look Moore, I finally got a job like you get, good training for when I become your partner in 2 years:thumbup:

This dumb little job that looks like nothing, is turning out to be more work than a new house:blink: It's about a 1,000 sq ft, I told the home owners the first day, I would be there for 4 hours then out the door. 6 hours later,,,,,,,, I still had not got the zook out:blink:

I should of took moore pics, maybe I will , There's curved arch ways and so forth. But every time you went to do something ,,,,, it was a fix:blink:. The rockers never cut the bead back for the bull nose. HO wanted beads to finish off his kitchen cupboards. We get paid the same amount as the rockers. The Home owners were bragging how fast the rockers got it done, in four hours. They expected me to be the same amount of time. Even after saying to me, can you fix what they did here multiple times, I have about ten hours in now....... I hate jobs with Home owners:furious:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Kiwiman said:


> :blink: Sometimes ya just got to laugh at how people think we've got a magic wand.


Moore has a magic wand... All he has to do is wave it at the job and all his finishing problems disapear. The HO's aren't so lucky.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Moore has a magic wand... All he has to do is wave it at the job and all his finishing problems disapear. The HO's aren't so lucky.


My magic wand LOL! Works BTH..


----------



## chris

You might want to see if the rockers covered a can light in pic 3. In the sheet with no cans,, kinda looks like one would have gone in there. I do a job like that every 2 weeks or so it seems, sometimes the HOs can be a real pita. Nice clean jobsite:thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> Look Moore, I finally got a job like you get, good training for when I become your partner in 2 years:thumbup:
> 
> This dumb little job that looks like nothing, is turning out to be more work than a new house:blink: It's about a 1,000 sq ft, I told the home owners the first day, I would be there for 4 hours then out the door. 6 hours later,,,,,,,, I still had not got the zook out:blink:
> 
> I should of took moore pics, maybe I will , There's curved arch ways and so forth. But every time you went to do something ,,,,, it was a fix:blink:. The rockers never cut the bead back for the bull nose. HO wanted beads to finish off his kitchen cupboards. We get paid the same amount as the rockers. The Home owners were bragging how fast the rockers got it done, in four hours. They expected me to be the same amount of time. Even after saying to me, can you fix what they did here multiple times, I have about ten hours in now....... I hate jobs with Home owners:furious:


 
Love the plug cut out, looks like the plug was missed and the home owner re-boarded it. lol good luck, i'm doing a 12,000 sq ft gravy job
no high parts, 100 ft of bead. my foreman likes me i think.


----------



## bmitch

2buck,the top photo looks like a Red Green solution,duct tape.


----------



## moore

It just keeps coming...It's work!!


----------



## chris

Some more pnk patches. I like this thread better:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

So when are you posting your 1st coat on bead video

Still waiting:yes:


----------



## chris

Waiting for some bead, doing alot of COs this week and some popcorn scrapin Got a mini-custom comin up in a few weeks(400 plus) but I will find somethin to coat before. Did you see the mini bull one? Its the best I could do for now. Jr really wanna race me???


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Jr really wanna race me???


Yeah:yes:

It's the only reason he keeps coming on DWT everyday right now. He keeps checking his cell phone all day for your vid, Saying that *@%$#*&^@% slow poke from butt f**! Idaho is scared:furious:

It's true:whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s

Had to finish tearing down a already falling down plastered ceiling .hung it yesterday prefilled taped butts flats cornered it out spotted screws...today blocked it in with ez 45 ...later on toped it with plus 3... done .
Tomorrow scrape down prime then hand texture swirl finish..


----------



## mudslingr

Why the T joint Steve ? Looks good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

I thought that was a big no-no


----------



## smisner50s

There are buttboards underneith them...trim tex says it ok to do ....so i did...works pretty well


----------



## chris

Looks good to me:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah
> 
> It's the only reason he keeps coming on DWT everyday right now. He keeps checking his cell phone all day for your vid, Saying that *@%$#*&^@% slow poke from butt f**! Idaho is scared:furious:
> 
> It's true:whistling2:


 Everyone wants a shot at the champ:jester:. Dont you worry JR I wont keep you hangin too long. You will get a vid:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall

I just finished a side job HO started it:blink: 25 sheets all 8 ft every sheet was back-cut to get it in his basement, andhe installed and coated cornerbeads in his corners backwards:furious:, and i has to rip off all his beads back-cut the drywall to put the beads on:furious: It was a nightmare. I'm gonna take a video tomorrow just before i sand. The worse part about the job didn't noticed all the sheets were back-cut till after i bid it out


----------



## moore

DLSdrywall said:


> I just finished a side job HO started it:blink: 25 sheets all 8 ft every sheet was back-cut to get it in his basement, andhe installed and coated cornerbeads in his corners backwards:furious:, and i has to rip off all his beads back-cut the drywall to put the beads on:furious: It was a nightmare. I'm gonna take a video tomorrow just before i sand. The worse part about the job didn't noticed all the sheets were back-cut till after i bid it out


 You lost me...tho thats not hard to do ...but still ..how do you install corner bead backwards..


----------



## saskataper

I'm going to guess he put the bead in the angles


----------



## chris

saskataper said:


> I'm going to guess he put the bead in the angles


 Yup:yes: Seen that before


----------



## SlimPickins

smisner50s said:


> Had to finish tearing down a already falling down plastered ceiling .hung it yesterday prefilled taped butts flats cornered it out spotted screws...today blocked it in with ez 45 ...later on toped it with plus 3... done .
> Tomorrow scrape down prime then hand texture swirl finish..
> 
> View attachment 5374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379


Damn, that's a sh!tpile of plaster over gypsum lath. I thought they kept it minimal over that stuff. I also thought they used wire mesh on ceilings...:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

yup! Seen it too.
I went to price a job one time and the home owner who called me said "I already have all the material here, you just have to shop up and do the work".
I thought to myself, fair enough, I'll go check it out.
I got there, and there was like 30 sticks of paper faced inside corner bead.
I was just like "Ummm....what's all this for?..:whistling2:"


----------



## DLSdrywall

ya he turned a metal corner bead backwards and nailed it into the corner..he thought corner beads are for inside corners:blink: and he coated it lol what a mess


----------



## smisner50s

Swirl done


----------



## DLSdrywall

Here's a short vid of that side job


----------



## moore

Good lord man!!! That's too pretty for paint! 
Someone owes you a BIG thank you. :yes: nice f/n job DLS!:yes:


----------



## moore




----------



## DLSdrywall

moore said:


> Good lord man!!! That's too pretty for paint!
> Someone owes you a BIG thank you. :yes: nice f/n job DLS!:yes:


Thanks moore he liked it. It sort of bugged me how he had left his basement for me to fix. With all the home reno shows on t.v you'd think he would have some sort of clue. Even the doors he installed there an inch off center:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> DSCN0061 - YouTube


Canadian white fir eh'

I once went to drywall a house, and I noticed the wood looked really nice, square and straight. So I asked the builder, "where do you get this wood from:blink:???"

And he said,"someone screwed up, That's the stuff they export to the states, well we get the chit wood normally":whistling2::thumbup:

You should have a easy go at that house:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> Canadian white fir eh'


 
White Fir?? Fir is red (at least the Douglas fir which is the better wood)

Maybe we are dumping out Balsam Fir down there which is inferior but white.

Years back the area I grew up in had an abundance of Hemlock trees and there was no market for it so they marketing it as Alaskan White Pine and it started selling.


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> DSCN0061 - YouTube


 I feel for u Moore I hate that kind of work!
But when watchin the vid i noticed u passed from room to room between the wall joists
Now i would like 2 c a vid of MrBuck getting stuck,Sorry i mean through there:jester:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> I feel for u Moore I hate that kind of work!
> But when watchin the vid i noticed u passed from room to room between the wall joists
> Now i would like 2 c a vid of MrBuck getting stuck,Sorry i mean through there:jester:


 Yeah I'm a bony f#*ker ..I had a smart ass tell me one morning
''you aint big enough to hang rock'' At the end of that day I put up 28 4x12s . The next morning he showed a little more respect.
If you know what I mean..


----------



## thefinisher

Moore when you glue the rock do you put a line of glue on the stud or a few big globs? When we use glue we screw it as normal but we put a line of glue on the stud. It does lessen the amount of screw pops but I am interested in eliminating them.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

thefinisher said:


> Moore when you glue the rock do you put a line of glue on the stud or a few big globs? When we use glue we screw it as normal but we put a line of glue on the stud. It does lessen the amount of screw pops but I am interested in eliminating them.


Just put enough screws in the field to hold the sheet to the wall until the glue sets, then remove your screws the next day. Done.
No screw pops what so ever.
You're not supposed to glue all the studs and then screw them all the same way. It's one or the other.
After the glue sets, remove your screws. No pops to eliminate if there aren't any screws. :thumbsup:

Here, check out Moore's video. I set the timer where you need to watch.
He only had 4 screws in that entire wall. 2 in the middle of each sheet. 
Still screw your perimeter and edges. Just not the entire field. 2 or 3 screws per sheet, and then remove them after wards.
http://youtu.be/QqQu4mSFo-k?t=3m21s


----------



## thefinisher

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just put enough screws in the field to hold the sheet to the wall until the glue sets, then remove your screws the next day. Done.
> No screw pops what so ever.
> You're not supposed to glue all the studs and then screw them all the same way. It's one or the other.
> After the glue sets, remove your screws. No pops to eliminate if there aren't any screws. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here, check out Moore's video. I set the timer where you need to watch.
> He only had 4 screws in that entire wall. 2 in the middle of each sheet.
> Still screw your perimeter and edges. Just not the entire field. 2 or 3 screws per sheet, and then remove them after wards.
> http://youtu.be/QqQu4mSFo-k?t=3m21s


Well some builders want it glued and screwed which does cut down on pops but I was asking more for information on how the glue is put on the studs.


----------



## Kiwiman

thefinisher said:


> Well some builders want it glued and screwed which does cut down on pops but I was asking more for information on how the glue is put on the studs.


Here's how it's done over here 
http://www.gib.co.nz/assets/Uploads/Installation-to-Walls4.pdf 
http://www.gib.co.nz/siteguide/
Most guys dip a stick in a bucket of glue and go dob dob dob on the stud, each dob is about 30mm x 15mm high (just guessing).


----------



## cazna

Its the same as on the walls as well. See the glue. One row of screws through the middle missing any glue, Dont screw through the glue or later on once its painted it will screw pop.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Its the same as on the walls as well. See the glue. One row of screws through the middle missing any glue, Dont screw through the glue or later on once its painted it will screw pop.


So Caz why is there no Vapor:blink: barrier in that photo


----------



## thefinisher

Cool, we will put a thin bead of glue on the stud and screw it as usual if the builder wants it. It does help cut down on screw pops for sure. I would like to talk my dad into glueing a small job to see how it comes out.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Canadian white fir eh'
> 
> I once went to drywall a house, and I noticed the wood looked really nice, square and straight. So I asked the builder, "where do you get this wood from:blink:???"
> 
> And he said,"someone screwed up, That's the stuff they export to the states, well we get the chit wood normally":whistling2::thumbup:
> 
> You should have a easy go at that house:yes:


br549


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Moore when you glue the rock do you put a line of glue on the stud or a few big globs? When we use glue we screw it as normal but we put a line of glue on the stud. It does lessen the amount of screw pops but I am interested in eliminating them.


 Glueing will not not eliminate screw pops! building homes out of dry timber WILL!!! I do Agree with cazna ..about screws through the the glue..BUT....I have seen way too many homes ..[new homes] that were not glued ..with screw pops out the a$$ 


I go behind myself ,,and others ! From what i've seen The glue has very little to do with the screw pop problem..


BUT!!!!! when a crew of hangers throw up 300 boards in a day .
Then screw the fields off at the end of the day after the glue has crusted up [mexicans] then yeah!! The screw pops are gonna be really bad later on!


----------



## gazman

Bazooka-Joe said:


> So Caz why is there no Vapor:blink: barrier in that photo



It is not code down under Joe. To be honest I had never heard of a vapor barrier until I got on to DWT.


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> br549


I've been meaning to ask you this for a long time Moore, every now and then it pops up in your posts, I've tried to decipher it but can't seem to crack the code......*What the hell does br549 mean?* :blink:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> It is not code down under Joe. To be honest I had never heard of a vapor barrier until I got on to DWT.


Like Gaz said, No such thing as vapour barrier here, In fact its BAD news, It may condensate and sweat and make the building grow mould and ruin the board, Its humid here where i am, damp air for a good part of the year, If things have barriers and are sealed then they sweat and rot, We have a leaky building problem here in the main centres, Buildings built air tight etc, Smooth panel walls, Bad flashings, They sweated and rotted out.

I had this converstation a few weeks back with some builders, You guys plastic up the walls and we dont, I ask them why, They answered as above and said in areas with snow and cold winters its actually dry air, Your just stopping cold, Not damp.
No sure how true that is but if someone else has a view jump in and say, It would be interesting to hear it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Like Gaz said, No such thing as vapour barrier here, In fact its BAD news, It may condensate and sweat and make the building grow mould and ruin the board, Its humid here where i am, damp air for a good part of the year, If things have barriers and are sealed then they sweat and rot, We have a leaky building problem here in the main centres, Buildings built air tight etc, Smooth panel walls, Bad flashings, They sweated and rotted out.
> 
> I had this converstation a few weeks back with some builders, You guys plastic up the walls and we dont, I ask them why, They answered as above and said in areas with snow and cold winters its actually dry air, Your just stopping cold, Not damp.
> No sure how true that is but if someone else has a view jump in and say, It would be interesting to hear it.


Here it's cold and damp in south western Ontario, were surrounded by the great lakes. Talking to others that have moved here, our winters are wet and damp, that gets deep into your bones type damp. the snow is mostly heavy and wet (packing snow) not light and fluffy like (powder snow). It rains too much in the spring. The summers at their middle point are too humid. the fall time can have some of the nicer weather, warm temped days, but cool damp nights.

They use poly here, but they seem to talk air flow more than moister though. They use a term called weather seal here a lot, or stopping air flow. Seams on poly must get caulked or red taped, electrical boxes sealed, belts in basement must get insulated, poly, and red taped. As one GC told me along time ago, he said pretend your building one great big fish tank , where no water can escape,(though you were dealing with air escape). Even where you kiwi's put your cornise/crown, and we know their installing it. We still half to tape it out with the zook and wipe it,, they call it a weather seal.

Plus one old GC told me once, if you had to pick between poly or insulation, go with poly. It seals the warm air in, and keeps the cold air out, and he has a point. I live in a old farm house, it has insulation in the walls, but no poly. On cold windy nights, you cold feel wind/drafts throughout the house. Yet for the few rooms I have renovated, there's a huge difference between the rooms.

Not going to stick my neck out and say I'm a expert on the matter, but I hear them talk more air flow (in or out) and air containment. Moister seems to be secondary talk, or a bi-product from using poly. That's why all new homes have some type of air exchange system now. To get rid of any bad stale air or moister build up,,,,,, I think:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> I've been meaning to ask you this for a long time Moore, every now and then it pops up in your posts, I've tried to decipher it but can't seem to crack the code......*What the hell does br549 mean?* :blink:


my guess:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

:laughing:


----------



## moore

yep!:yes:


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Moore when you glue the rock do you put a line of glue on the stud or a few big globs? When we use glue we screw it as normal but we put a line of glue on the stud. It does lessen the amount of screw pops but I am interested in eliminating them.


 1/4'' bead..place the board to wall ..pull back .. then back again. no need for the pull back on the ceilings I put 4-5 screws to every joist.


----------



## moore

20 sheeps ..

I will survive this recession 1 sheet at a time


----------



## smisner50s

Finished swirl ceiling


----------



## moore

And that's it for me..DITW! I may have to swallow my pride and make some calls to other d/cs..  

That last pic is for you Slim. I matched it up the best I could. 
My dad texured those ceilings in 1975.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Canadian white fir eh'
> 
> I once went to drywall a house, and I noticed the wood looked really nice, square and straight. So I asked the builder, "where do you get this wood from
> 
> And he said,"someone screwed up, That's the stuff they export to the states, well we get the chit wood normally":whistling2::thumbup:
> 
> You should have a easy go at that house:yes:


That was a cloverleaf home..The first double wides here in va. 
built in a factory then set out in a field for roofing/siding/drywall..my ole man did the drywall on these homes ..at the time he had 10-15 men working ..These low income homes kept them busy when commercial and customs were slow..
I remember as a kid going to work with him on these homes.[thinking back.. i was in the way:whistling2:]..20-30 homes all sitting out in a field.. I asked him about the Canadian fur ..said he couldn't remember what they were built out of .

The lumber we have here these days are milled out of 20 year pines with the bark still attached !:yes:


----------



## gam026

This is what we have to put up with with one of our builders all the time. . And I wish it were the woods fault.


----------



## smisner50s

Before








After


----------



## harvey randall

*chit work*



gam026 said:


> This is what we have to put up with with one of our builders all the time. . And I wish it were the woods fault.


 slam fuul sheets and router off the butt, have a 4 ft stud with screws ready to go, attach to stud, slam butt and prefill. pretty fast reall if you are set up for it.


----------



## gam026

harvey randall said:


> slam fuul sheets and router off the butt, have a 4 ft stud with screws ready to go, attach to stud, slam butt and prefill. pretty fast reall if you are set up for it.


Yeah but then our drywallers would actually have to think for themselves and that's not good. It wasn't untill the taping stage when we found our but joint with no backing an we found that.


----------



## SlimPickins

gam026 said:


> This is what we have to put up with with one of our builders all the time. . And I wish it were the woods fault.


One word: butt-boards.

Okay, that's actually two words, but we'll pretend it's just one. They are going to be my new best friend for crooked sh!t. :thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s




----------



## P.A. ROCKER

:whistling2:I just realized smisner, you're a real tight arse when it comes to giving out a thanks.:yes:


----------



## smisner50s

P.A. ROCKER said:


> :whistling2:I just realized smisner, you're a real tight arse when it comes to giving out a thanks.:yes:


I guess your right..allthough i have allways prefered to reply back to posts and give thanks to the poster..i guess the thank button wood do just fine..opps my bad.probily looks rude on my part ..sorry for that ..guys..pa you got my first thanks treasure it forever...ha..ha.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I want a thank you too









If not, I'm going back through everyone of your post, and take my thank yous away:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Top this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68y0U9-rEg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mudshark

moore said:


> Top this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68y0U9-rEg&feature=youtu.be


 
Looks like an abused rental property. Have fun with it, sometimes those renos are more work than starting new. And hey, they are playing Brian Adams, a local Vancouver boy.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> And hey, they are playing Brian Adams, a local Vancouver boy.


:jester:
How does that song go again? :whistling2:

Verse
I had my real first sex dream
i think i was 5 at the time
played it till my fingers bled
it was the summer of 69

Beat it with some guys at school
had a bed and we tried real hard
Didnt quit until we got married 
Should have known we'd never get far

And when I look back now
it felt like I could last forever
and if I had the choice
I'd always wanna beat it

Chorus
Standing on your mother's corpse,
You told me that you'd wait forever.
Oh, and with the hammer in my hand,
I knew that it was now or never.

Ohhh ya!!!!

Back in the summer of 69!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Top this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68y0U9-rEg&feature=youtu.be


Well ,,,better than nothing, you were worried you had no work for 10 days,,,,, now you can get your truck back to normal.....DIRTY:thumbup:


----------



## br549

moore said:


> Top this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68y0U9-rEg&feature=youtu.be


Hey, that door was wide open! The cats coulda got out!


----------



## moore

5 sheeps


----------



## moore

Ya see how they do me!!!:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Spotted!! :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Ya see how they do me!!!:furious:


Ewww...Was that delivered that way? 
Or was that the hangers?


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Ya see how they do me!!!:furious:


You just need to pull more flags off, and then tell them it's the new style....zebra-skin drywall baby!:yes:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ewww...Was that delivered that way?
> Or was that the hangers?


 I'm the hanger....That's 5/8s The delivery boys were too lazy to carry a bundle . They slid each board off the back of a dirty gritty flatbed... 

A very..very..very..very..very.. common event with these guys!

3 MEN [BIG MEN!] Unloading 1 4x12 5/8 sheet at time 5 BOARDS!!!!!!!!!! 

I hung those 5 boards in less than a 1/2 hr. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I'm the hanger....That's 5/8s The delivery boys were too lazy to carry a bundle . They slid each board off the back of a dirty gritty flatbed...
> 
> A very..very..very..very..very.. common event with these guys!
> 
> 3 MEN [BIG MEN!] Unloading 1 4x12 5/8 sheet at time 5 BOARDS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hung those 5 boards in less than a 1/2 hr. :thumbsup:


Hahaha! What a bunch of tools! That's a piss off...
No Tim Hortons Gift Certificate or Precision Taping Pen or Sunglasses for those delivery guys! :no:

Every now and then I hook up our delivery guys with some treats. lol!
Then they do what I ask of them next time.


----------



## moore

''ahaha! What a bunch of tools! That's a piss off..''



It's called ''lazy'' :yes: .


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> It's called ''lazy'' :yes: .


Apparently! How hard is it to unload sheets of drywall from a truck...seriously..
If you can't do that right, where are you going in life?...
I don't understand people who are like that..
Who just have no pride in what they do...
Like If I stop to get a coffee in the morning and then I get it and it's not at all what I ordered it's like :blink: Wow...Seriously...
If you can't make a coffee at McDonalds what are you going to amount too in life?
And don't get me wrong, I mean no disrespect to anyone who works at a fast food joint or coffee place or anything.

I mean full out disrespect to people who are lazy asses and take no pride in what they do! Even if it is to just make me a coffee in the morning.
I [email protected] appreciate it!!

Every morning when I roll in through the drive thru window I always look for a little old lady who works there, and If I see her instantly I'm like "Hells yes!! My coffee will be perfect!" Why!? Cuz she takes pride in her work!..or maybe it's because she's been stirring coffee's for the last 20 years...:blink: I don't know. 
But regardless! Thank you! For not being lazy!


----------



## smisner50s

Wow ..pt after reading your thoughts i know now that there is somone else who thinks like me...
And after all this time i thought i was just expecting to much out of mankind..


----------



## br549

PrecisionTaping said:


> Apparently! How hard is it to unload sheets of drywall from a truck...seriously..
> If you can't do that right, where are you going in life?...
> I don't understand people who are like that..
> Who just have no pride in what they do...
> Like If I stop to get a coffee in the morning and then I get it and it's not at all what I ordered it's like :blink: Wow...Seriously...
> If you can't make a coffee at McDonalds what are you going to amount too in life?
> And don't get me wrong, I mean no disrespect to anyone who works at a fast food joint or coffee place or anything.
> 
> I mean full out disrespect to people who are lazy asses and take no pride in what they do! Even if it is to just make me a coffee in the morning.
> I [email protected] appreciate it!!
> 
> Every morning when I roll in through the drive thru window I always look for a little old lady who works there, and If I see her instantly I'm like "Hells yes!! My coffee will be perfect!" Why!? Cuz she takes pride in her work!..or maybe it's because she's been stirring coffee's for the last 20 years...:blink: I don't know.
> But regardless! Thank you! For not being lazy!


Exactly!:thumbsup: The McDonalds here in Maple Heights would drive you insane. Last week I ordered 2 large coffees 6 creams 7 sugars and 2 parfaits and what did I get (after 10 minutes)? 2 medium coffees. Black. And no parfaits. It's not rocket surgery... but it happens all the time there? :blink:

If you have a job to do, even if it's a chit job, just do it the best you can. Before ya know it you may just have a job that isn't a chit job anymore! :thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

smisner50s said:


> Wow ..pt after reading your thoughts i know now that there is somone else who thinks like me...
> And after all this time i thought i was just expecting to much out of mankind..


 Sadly, we are living in the Me generation


----------



## harvey randall

*chit job*

got crunched-(broke no cash) took the thing. lathe and plaster tie in. i thought fly and bye. bbbbuuuuuttttt that was not the case. U-G-L-Y you dont have no alibi. lathe nails by the hundreds, repair all bottom lathe from pulled off trim-(all extra) repair all lathe around windows , EXtra, cracks fromhell- could you just. hung only 20 sheets-three on lid- then 3 more quarter to try to match hall and liveing room lathe thickness- then the float after glue and shim on first half inch. real art. MEAN WHILE- RESCUE DOG OUT SIDE WHINEING FOR WATER AND FOOD. tjey in the neighbor hood rescue pets-(TRENDY)- now i rescue daisy from them. need ten more boxes of plus three. pool trowel holy texture- i had it with the first ten boxes, they tried to figure out where the mud went. i guess get it in writeing, cepfer it seems that chit jobs are just another name for the quility of the human being you are dealing with/with their bull S... innocence, but very savey. got charged for the extra 10 boxes of mud and didnt get paid for putting it on. made $1050. in ten days, enough tio pay immidate bills. i let my license drop and my insurance. they knew it from the web, DONT DROP LICENSE_EVER. with no insurance you can get fined, but with no license- no legal recourse, ever. now the most immportant thing is to go rescue daisy sat morning as they sleep in till ten.


----------



## moore

Let us know how it goes with Daisy .:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Philma Crevices said:


> Sadly, we are living in the Me generation


exactly, that's why I have some sympathy for those that work at fast food places and coffee shops:yes:

I see people treat those workers like their personal servants or slaves. Idiots at MacDonald's who will ask for their big mac medium rare with 2 pickles on it with a bit of special sauce. People who will order their coffee with one and 3 quarter sugars, one milk, one cream and only stir the coffee twice. I would not last one hour working at one of those jobs. Someone would end up dead, very hurt, or at minimum end up with a tongue lashing from me.:furious:

I would be tossing sugar and cream packets along with a plastic spoon through their car window, saying "put your own dam condiments in your coffee you lazy S.O.B"..... and at Macdonalds, I would be saying" here's your Big Mac, pick your own pickles off you prick, and maybe you shouldn't use the drive through there fatty:whistling2:"

just saying, it goes both ways. I think some of those people work too dam hard for the money they get. I don't think I could do their job at all. Having to fake smile at someone and say have a nice day,,,, as they call you every name in the book....... somebody would half to die:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> exactly, that's why I have some sympathy for those that work at fast food places and coffee shops:yes:
> 
> I see people treat those workers like their personal servants or slaves. Idiots at MacDonald's who will ask for their big mac medium rare with 2 pickles on it with a bit of special sauce. People who will order their coffee with one and 3 quarter sugars, one milk, one cream and only stir the coffee twice. I would not last one hour working at one of those jobs. Someone would end up dead, very hurt, or at minimum end up with a tongue lashing from me.:furious:
> 
> I would be tossing sugar and cream packets along with a plastic spoon through their car window, saying "put your own dam condiments in your coffee you lazy S.O.B"..... and at Macdonalds, I would be saying" here's your Big Mac, pick your own pickles off you prick, and maybe you shouldn't use the drive through there fatty:whistling2:"
> 
> just saying, it goes both ways. I think some of those people work too dam hard for the money they get. I don't think I could do their job at all. Having to fake smile at someone and say have a nice day,,,, as they call you every name in the book....... somebody would half to die:yes:


Oh, I fully agree with you when it comes to that.
I'm not an arrogant prick about it! lol.
And I don't like people who treat people rudely.
I'm always polite and nice.


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> exactly, that's why I have some sympathy for those that work at fast food places and coffee shops
> 
> I see people treat those workers like their personal servants or slaves. Idiots at MacDonald's who will ask for their big mac medium rare with 2 pickles on it with a bit of special sauce. People who will order their coffee with one and 3 quarter sugars, one milk, one cream and only stir the coffee twice. I would not last one hour working at one of those jobs. Someone would end up dead, very hurt, or at minimum end up with a tongue lashing from me.:furious:
> 
> I would be tossing sugar and cream packets along with a plastic spoon through their car window, saying "put your own dam condiments in your coffee you lazy S.O.B"..... and at Macdonalds, I would be saying" here's your Big Mac, pick your own pickles off you prick, and maybe you shouldn't use the drive through there fatty
> 
> just saying, it goes both ways. I think some of those people work too dam hard for the money they get. I don't think I could do their job at all. Having to fake smile at someone and say have a nice day,,,, as they call you every name in the book....... somebody would half to die:yes:


 And that is why we like to work on construction sites where we dont have to fake smile at all and also why we usually dont want anyone else in the room when we are in there.

 By the way, I want my 1/4 pounder w/cheese done medium well.


----------



## Philma Crevices

I think when you have to bust ass and are as meticulous in your work as us, sympathy for others comes naturally :yes: We are a different breed I do believe... don't get me wrong, I've had my share of true asshats on my crews, but on the whole most finishers I've known would go far more than the extra mile to help someone out or just show random kindness in an ugly world.

Theres my philosophical thought of the month... time to shut the yapping and back to the grind!


----------



## Mudshark

First time I ever did this one.... 

Finishing off a reno job someone else started and one bead was SO BAD that instead of taking it off, I covered it with a second one and it came out great. (paper/metal)


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

SlimPickins said:


> You just need to pull more flags off, and then tell them it's the new style....zebra-skin drywall baby!:yes:


I woulda jus blobed Marshmellows at the start of em and told em some funny kid named slim was the mastermind behind the stciky ends of sanity


----------



## gordie

moore said:


> Burn out job..I helped my dad hang @ finish this home in 1989..
> 24x40 FHA home...high shoulders ..pro rock.:furious:
> 
> 
> PRO ROCK SUCKS!!!:yes: CERTAINTEED SUCKS!!!:yes:


try tough rock you'll be fine with pro or certaiteed


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> try tough rock you'll be fine with pro or certaiteed


 That I understood! but, Your wrong!


----------



## br549

Started this rec room today, nothing special. Didn't start taping, I just prefilled and hit the screws... after countersinking about 98 % of them.

I'll try to get a quick walk around of the prefill tomorrow before I tape, it just about looks like I've already taped it


----------



## chris

a bag of 20 should fix that up. Have fun with that, Ive done my fair share


----------



## br549

Gotta love 30+ foot butt joints! 

The homeowner hung it, he told me there was no way to avoid it because it was 52" from the seam to the wall. 52"?! I daydreamed about a few sheets of 54" board, then said "Don't worry, I'll make it go away" and kept the grumbling to myself :laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins

br549 said:


> then said "Don't worry, I'll make it go away" and kept the grumbling to myself :laughing:


:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

br549 said:


> Gotta love 30+ foot butt joints! :laughing:


We all love to torture ourselves sometimes !:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Last few days has been a ball!!!


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Last few days has been a ball!!!


I've been edge sanding beat up hardwood floors for the past few days....the upstairs is painted fir, eleventy coats of paint and the bottom-most layer is some kind of nasty goo. The downstairs floor is red oak with cat piss stains all over it. Burnt oak smells bad enough but toss some cat piss in the mix and it's downright foul.

However, we slapped a sealer coat on it today and it looks bitchin'.

Has anyone else ever run an edge sander? That's some back-breaking chit right there......so glad to be done with it. The body mechanics of running the machine are just plain f***ed up.


----------



## jcampbell

SlimPickins said:


> I've been edge sanding beat up hardwood floors for the past few days....the upstairs is painted fir, eleventy coats of paint and the bottom-most layer is some kind of nasty goo. The downstairs floor is red oak with cat piss stains all over it. Burnt oak smells bad enough but toss some cat piss in the mix and it's downright foul.
> 
> However, we slapped a sealer coat on it today and it looks bitchin'.
> 
> Has anyone else ever run an edge sander? That's some back-breaking chit right there......so glad to be done with it. The body mechanics of running the machine are just plain f***ed up.


If your talkin giant stainless orbital sander than yes. Had to do a pine floor once except the 2' perimeter had been stained with some really thick **** . Around here in a lot of the older homes ,100-200year old ones, they would stain and coat the perimeter and then throw a rug over the middle sometimes using different type of wood in the middle like a spruce to save time and money. The perimeter may be oak, birtch or maple. Those sanders are a bitch on stain and varathane. I'd like to know how long and how many disks I went through. I think it was 2 rooms around 15x20. Not fun at all. Couldn't use anything too aggressive though because of the soft pine.


----------



## SlimPickins

jcampbell said:


> If your talkin giant stainless orbital sander than yes. Had to do a pine floor once except the 2' perimeter had been stained with some really thick **** . Around here in a lot of the older homes ,100-200year old ones, they would stain and coat the perimeter and then throw a rug over the middle sometimes using different type of wood in the middle like a spruce to save time and money. The perimeter may be oak, birtch or maple. Those sanders are a bitch on stain and varathane. I'd like to know how long and how many disks I went through. I think it was 2 rooms around 15x20. Not fun at all. Couldn't use anything too aggressive though because of the soft pine.


Yeah, it's about 16-18" tall with a big bag sticking out of the back and you have to run it bent over, or on one knee....but bent over means you can keep moving and hopefully get it over with sooner:laughing: I worked on a total of 5 rooms, 3 closets and a hallway (the closets and hallway had to be done entirely with the edger while the body of the big rooms was done with a stand-up drum sander). It's a task I'd like not to repeat any time soon:yes:


----------



## carpentaper

SlimPickins said:


> I've been edge sanding beat up hardwood floors for the past few days....the upstairs is painted fir, eleventy coats of paint and the bottom-most layer is some kind of nasty goo. The downstairs floor is red oak with cat piss stains all over it. Burnt oak smells bad enough but toss some cat piss in the mix and it's downright foul.
> 
> However, we slapped a sealer coat on it today and it looks bitchin'.
> 
> Has anyone else ever run an edge sander? That's some back-breaking chit right there......so glad to be done with it. The body mechanics of running the machine are just plain f***ed up.


i have run both the edger and the drum sander. HORRIBLE job. i wouldn't want to ever do it again.


----------



## SlimPickins

carpentaper said:


> i have run both the edger and the drum sander. HORRIBLE job. i wouldn't want to ever do it again.


You and me both brother....my body hurts in ways I've never imagined. I'm _almost _looking forward to installing the base and quarter-round after this:laughing:

You know, I just realized....I'm on Drywall Talk....maybe I should join Contractor Talk to talk about this stuff:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper

no keep on talking about other stuff too. contractor talk is too big of pond, i never contribute there but i do read a lot.


----------



## SlimPickins

carpentaper said:


> no keep on talking about other stuff too. contractor talk is too big of pond, i never contribute there but i do read a lot.


My builder friend, who has taken me under his wing for this project is on his way to have knee surgery tomorrow. My "do-list" was given to me this afternoon, and it's rather hefty. He'll be gone for 2 weeks, and then home but unable to work for another 4-6 weeks.

The things I have to do:


install cabinets and vanities
template and build forms for concrete counter-tops
install doors/router for hardware
case doors
figure out a very whacked out stair skirt detail, build and install
install decorative rail and newel post that we milled out of reclaimed fir, and install wire mesh "balusters"
trim out sills with sill jig (more reclaimed fir)
fire tape basement
install base and shoe molding
etc. etc.
I'm starting to feel like a carpenter or something:laughing:


----------



## carpentaper

we are heading in opposite directions which is too bad for me because i'm starting to miss a lot of carpentry stuff. i still get some but it is not much these days. i make more doing patches and small jobs than i do working for someone full time as a carpenter. not by much though if you add it all up. i'm trying to change things up and move in a different direction but i'm still exploring options. in an ideal world i would do drywall and trim for 8 months out of the year(rainy) and frame for 4(summer). i haven't quite figured that out yet. if i ever do i'll let you know.


----------



## SlimPickins

carpentaper said:


> we are heading in opposite directions which is too bad for me because i'm starting to miss a lot of carpentry stuff. i still get some but it is not much these days. i make more doing patches and small jobs than i do working for someone full time as a carpenter. not by much though if you add it all up. i'm trying to change things up and move in a different direction but i'm still exploring options. in an ideal world i would do drywall and trim for 8 months out of the year(rainy) and frame for 4(summer). i haven't quite figured that out yet. if i ever do i'll let you know.


While it seems to not work out when you look at hourly rates, it works out when you figure time worked vs. money earned(for me anyway). That, and I don't have to deal with pain-in-the-ass homeowners:thumbsup:

I still enjoy some aspects of drywall, but it's not as challenging as full renovation work, and I get tired of doing the same thing day after day. I'm sure that will happen again, but these past couple of years have been the most interesting time of my life and it's great to always be learning new things.


----------



## carpentaper

i'm just wanting some bigger jobs. getting bored of the little stuff. i would like to do larger renovations but i want them to be my own jobs. i just haven't gotten to that stage yet.


----------



## harvv

SlimPickins said:


> template and build forms for concrete counter-tops




 Im going to be starting my first attempt at a concrete table today. Am excited to see how it turns out


----------



## 2buckcanuck

harvv said:


> [/LIST]
> Im going to be starting my first attempt at a concrete table today. Am excited to see how it turns out


There's suppose to be big bucks in those counter tops:yes::thumbup:


----------



## harvv

Yeah....i love the chiseled edge look of the rustic ones but im going to be going for a completely smooth on all sides this first time. If it turns out well i will probably make my own edge liners to do something a bit cooler looking.


----------

